# Mobile van caffee startup - Advice needed



## pp_hk (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am moving to the UK by the end of this year and would like to work for myself when im there. I have been doing a desk job since i high school and want to try something new and have more flexibility in my life.

I did a little research on the kind of small business i can start in the UK and the mobile coffee idea seems pretty good as long as its a premium product rather than some normal coffee cup. At first I considered starting a franchise eg CAFE2U but realized their Fee +Van/Equipment costs around 30+40k = 70k







This is way too much for a coffee van business so I have decided to go solo which I think will cost me around 20-25k.

I am not into just selling coffee but want to build a brand providing premium coffee in the long run. One downside is that I would need to learn to make coffee and I am ready to work or train on how to make coffee for a while before going into this business.

It would be great if the experts out there can help me with some questions.

Usually how long does it take for one to learn how to make a pretty good cup of coffee?

I see many training packages online but seems they just provide a days training, is this enough?

Is a mobile van a good idea? Dont really expect to make a fortune but does help make a pretty decent living?

Is my estimate of the cost 20-25k reasonable? Most probably will buy a used Mercedes Vito or any other similar van.

What are the best value for money coffee machines in the market at the

thanks for reading and thanks for any help given.


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

the number 1 thing to think about when setting up a mobile coffee offering in my opinion is location... I'd work back to front & find a location or several locations with high footfall then start thinking about what stall van etc would suit that location then look at kit (good quality second hand would be my first choice) & training again in my experience with someone teaching you decent espresso making can take a couple of days & steaming milk is about the same with lots of practice. latte art & mastering coffee preparation takes longer & is a continuous journey. Also I'd Suggest finding a quality local roaster in the area your moving to to work with & they may offer you some free training & have links to second hand or new kit supply


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I would invest in a machine at home and start buying fresh roasted beans from a decent roaster. Anyone can learn to make a coffee, go in to costa to see. But the best coffees I have had are from people that love coffee have an interest in coffee and know what to look for in taste ... Not just how to use a machine

understand coffee and coffee culture


----------



## pp_hk (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, very informative. Will start working with someone related to coffee and learn as much as i can and continuously develop my skills.


----------



## pp_hk (Feb 29, 2016)

hi, Thanks for the reply. Investing on a machine to practice at home would be a good start. Definitely will start with it.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can set up a van for you for lot less than £20k! Obviously depends on equipment but if customers get their own vehicle I can generally get it kitted out for between £3k and £5k. Andy


----------



## Hot&Muggy (Mar 9, 2016)

Good afternoon







.

Where are you moving from?

I have recently started my own healthy coffee business and have the wheels in motion to start a coffee van.

If you want any help or information, feel free to message me.

Kyrstie


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hot&Muggy said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Kyrstie, have you got your van equipment and kitting out sorted? If not, let me know and I can offer the whole thing at a very competitive price!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's the install I did last Sunday - the van was already sign written, my business partner did the metalwork inside and then I kitted it out with a lovely Fracino Contempo dual fuel and K3 grinder


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Pictures don't seem to be working on tapatalk?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Pictures don't seem to be working on tapatalk?


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=250409471958174&id=100009673694807&ref=bookmarks


----------



## Django Taylor (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi there,

I have just recently set up my own coffee related business. The best advice I can give is to really do your research, immerse yourself in coffee and all coffee related topics. This forum is a great way of picking up valuable information and starting to learn the trade.

I would also get in touch with local cafes or roasters and ask if they offer any training courses, even if they don't its a great way to just have chat and get some friendly advice.

I think if you have a real passion for coffee it will help you a great deal in making a success of your business.

Best of Luck


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

First up, get some training and understand what great coffee is about and how to make it.

There are a couple of members on here who offer fantastic training courses and a wealth of advice you should definitely tap into. (i can't offhand remember who does this officially, but maybe they will raise their heads.)


----------

